# 4 acre Homestead in Southern Ohio



## kerry (Jun 11, 2008)

We have enjoyed our minifarm here in Southern Ohio, but feel that time is short and we would like to be doing missionary work instead of being tied down here.

Our house is a 4 bedroom, 2.5 bath, 2 car garage, nice, big barn. We've gardened and raised chickens, ducks, and guinea fowl. There are plenty of other possibilities with this property. Wood stove in basement and lots of wood on site to use. We installed a bat house in the Spring and are happy to report it is now being used! Plenty of hummingbirds, bees, butterflies, etc. When the leaves are on the trees, you can not see any neighbors. Each window has breath taking views. I will post/send pictures if anyone is interested.

The sunroom is what sold us on this house, as we knew it would make the perfect homeschool room. We use it as our dining room and office, too, because everyone wants to be there. It is loaded with windows with amazing views of the front, back, and side. You truely feel like you are on a retreat on this property. I pictured us living here the remainder of our lives, but you can't say no to the call to be a missionary. 

This is a farming area with few restrictions, if any. Could even have a bed and breakfast here. The house is pretty enough for that type of business. Could also have a farmer's stand/market. 

We are very much in the country, but Cincinnati is only a half hour's drive. Amish country is about the same. We're near a lake and the Ohio river. 

if anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Kerry. 
Pictures and asking price would be good.

Wylie


----------



## kerry (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## kerry (Jun 11, 2008)

180,000


----------



## holsteintater (May 22, 2004)

Hi. Can you give me more info like what town your home is in? What is your source of water? How close to the neighbors is the house?


----------

